# HGVC - RCI Open Season



## gshipley (Apr 19, 2007)

While on the phone with HGVC last night, I asked how much RCI open season was...... The rep replied that it is the same price but he has never seen any availability.  So, he said its good in theory but its not even worth checking availability as they (RCI) normally sell it off before opening up for open season.  Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## ricoba (Apr 19, 2007)

I have never heard of RCI Open Season.  

Is the implication we can rent 30 days out at a RCI resort, by the night, at regular HGVC Open Season prices?

If so that would be _GREAT_!!!  But I don't think such a beast exists!


----------



## gshipley (Apr 20, 2007)

ricoba said:


> I have never heard of RCI Open Season.
> 
> Is the implication we can rent 30 days out at a RCI resort, by the night, at regular HGVC Open Season prices?
> 
> If so that would be _GREAT_!!!  But I don't think such a beast exists!



No, it exists.  RCI open season allows us (as HGVC members) to book RCI resorts at open season rates for 90 days instead of the 30.


----------



## ksr (Apr 20, 2007)

As HGVC members, we don't have access online to see RCI open season, as we do for HGVC right?  Wish we could!


----------



## gshipley (Apr 20, 2007)

ksr said:


> As HGVC members, we don't have access online to see RCI open season, as we do for HGVC right?  Wish we could!



No, you can not see RCI open season.  You have to call the HGVC 800 number and let a rep do a search for you.


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Apr 24, 2007)

gshipley said:


> No, you can not see RCI open season.  You have to call the HGVC 800 number and let a rep do a search for you.



Does anyone who might have a regular RCI account have any comparison of what one can see & price on the RCI site vs. what a HGVC rep can see?


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm guessing here that only the resort which appear in the HGVC/RCI book would be eligible for open season in this way.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 25, 2007)

The reps which do RCI searches for HGVC are RCI employees. Therefore they should be able see everything. But, they may use a quality filter so they may not tell you about resorts of lessor quality. You may be able to ask them to lower the quality ( not sure if they will).


----------



## zdxlc9p6 (Apr 25, 2007)

Can a HGVC member than "rent" the open season rather than use HGVC points?


----------



## gshipley (May 3, 2007)

zdxlc9p6 said:


> Can a HGVC member than "rent" the open season rather than use HGVC points?



Yes, HGVC lists open season rates on the club website.


----------



## ricoba (May 3, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> The reps which do RCI searches for HGVC are RCI employees.



Are you sure about this?  I have spoken to 3 reps this week who work out of New Brunswick, Canada and I asked all 3 if they were Hilton or RCI employee's and they said they were Hilton employees.  And by the way they were all very helpful, cheerful and easy to deal with.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 3, 2007)

My understanding is they are HGVC employees.  When we did an RCI search on a Saturday afternoon, we had to wait for the guy who could do RCI to become free.

When asked he explained there is a different computer system he accesses for RCI that he is physically located in front of which doesn't interact with the HGVC computer system.  He did have both systems in front of him but the impression I was left with is there is additional training they give the reps who deal with RCI in addition to the HGVC system.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2007)

A RCI employee, which used to post here on TUG "Bootleg", said that the reservation reps for HGVC are RCI employees. I was surprised too. But from what you guys are hearing it looks like that may have changed. (or I just misunderstood what Bootleg was telling me.)


----------



## ricoba (May 3, 2007)

I agree Bill that it's probably changed, because now that I think about it, a couple of years ago, I spoke to a RCI employee in Indiana.

So maybe Hilton has moved all their RCI call center (or centre since it's Canada  ) operations to New Brunswick.


----------



## hurnik (May 12, 2007)

zdxlc9p6 said:


> Can a HGVC member than "rent" the open season rather than use HGVC points?



I would say "no" for two reasons:

a)  Open Season requires the OWNER to be present (so why bother to rent it out if you're already there?)

b)  It's technically an exchange through RCI


----------

